# Brother PR 6 Needle Machines for sale (7 of them!)



## tdjatlanta (Jul 22, 2011)

I have multiple Brother PR 6 needle machines for sale. I have changed to a 15 needle higher level commercial machine with growth of my business. These are great machines I just needed machines I could network together.

The machines have all been well taken care of and I can provide the hours & year purchased for the machines via email to those that are interested. I am in North Atlanta, Alpharetta Cumming area.

4 of the newest machines were purchased in 2012. They are all PR650's
2 machines at $6500 each - less than 300 hours
2 machines at $6000 each - 600-800 hours

2 PR 650's that have 1000 - 1300 hours. I need to look up what year these were purchased. $5500 each

I have 1 PR600II - this has been upgraded to the PR620 with the smaller arm and software update. Purchased in 2008
$4200

Each machine comes with the 1 PR, 1 stand ($399 cost), 1 set of Brother PR hoops - 4 hoop sizes; 12" x 8", 7" x 5", 4" x 4", 2 1/2" x 1 1/2"

If you are interested in additional hoops I do have extra of some of the above hoops. **The hat hoops are not included with any of the above machines.** You can purchase them from a dealer i saw one listed on allbrands.com for $999 for that hat hoop kit. 

In addition I have the following items for sale that are ideal for shops that have Brother PR or Babylock machines and want to add additional machines. 

*3 Fast Frame Arms -* 
If you have the Fast Frame windows and are purchasing a second or third embroidery machine you will need additional arms but can use the same windows that you have. Or you can purchase fast frame windows on ebay or from FastFrames.
$125 each

*14 Square 7.5" Embroidery Hoops*
They have metal arms to fit the PR machines - machine thinks it the largest hoops. These are great for lots of items that you need more hoop space than the 5X7 brother hoop has. 
$45 each

*Hoopmaster fixtures* for the 4 Brother PR Machines - this is the 4 hooping fixtures and not the station board. You can purchase the station for $130 -$140 from Hoopmaster.
$350 - for the 4 fixtures for the 4 Brother hoops
To purchase the entire station kit the retail price is $700
You can buy my fixtures with the board and pay $480-490.

*Sticky Stabilizer* - I have 2-3 full roles of sticky back stabilizer that is used for the fast frames. The roll is 21" x 25 yards. 
$60 each

If you have a home machine and are interested in upgrading to the 6 needle commercial entry level machine, training on the machine can be provided for a 1 hour or 2 hour lesson for an additional fee. Please inquire for more details.

Thanks for looking and feel free to ask any questions.


----------



## tdjatlanta (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Brother PR 6 Needle Machines for sale (5 of them!)*

Brother PR650 - 6 needle embroidery machines - update to machines that are left. I have sold the PR600II.

North Atlanta, Alpharetta Cumming area.

2 PR650's with warranty left - purchased fall 2012
363 hours - I have 2 of these left $6500 each
both come with stand ($399 value), 4 Brother hoops. (no cap frame hoop set)

1 PR650 purchased April 2012
865 hours - 1 of these left $6000
comes with stand ($399 value), 4 Brother hoops. (no cap frame hoop set)

2 PR 650's purchased in 2010
1133 hours - $5500
1209 hours - $5500
both come with stand ($399 value), 4 Brother hoops. (no cap frame hoop set)

I am selling these because I have purchased 15 needle commercial machines. The machines have all been well taken care of with services done every 6 months by a tech. 
They are all very clean and work just like a new machine. 

Each machine comes with the 1 PR, 1 stand ($399 cost), 1 set of Brother PR hoops - 4 hoop sizes; 12" x 8", 7" x 5", 4" x 4", 2 1/2" x 1 1/2"

Thanks for looking and feel free to ask any questions.


----------



## moosevalley (Jan 5, 2011)

im guessing shipping would be crazy on these to get them to Maine?


----------



## tdjatlanta (Jul 22, 2011)

I think the 2 main deterrents is the cost to ship and the risk of damage. Thanks for asking though. We have had a few people also ask and that was my thoughts on it. 

Not sure if anyone has ever shipped a PR before, maybe they would know rough cost and how to ship?


----------



## It Is Written (Oct 22, 2012)

Shipped a Toyota machine from Florida to New Mexico via a freight company. 500 dollars


----------



## tdjatlanta (Jul 22, 2011)

I wanted to update the above post that I have 1 machine left. 

650 purchased in 2010
1209 hours - $5500
comes with stand ($399 value), 4 Brother hoops. (no cap frame hoop set)

4 hoop sizes:
12" x 8",
7" x 5",
4" x 4",
2 1/2" x 1 1/2"

Thanks.


----------

